# 1950 vac



## JIM69 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi guys....new to this site as of today....i have recently purchased a 1950 Case VAC...very nice shape btw....i have to ask for some assistance..keep in mind i am mechanically inclined and this is my first Case VAC....anyhow...when i purchased tractor...the side belt pulley assembly is off...it looks like some type of pump assembly....need to know how to mount....how the pulley operates...and is their any additional parts i need...there are no levers or rods or hydraulic lines that came with the machine...just the pulley assembly...pulley is on the unit btw.....also...the machine did not come with a drawbar....it does however have the bracket thst is mounted underneath towards the middle of machine....i would greatly appreciate and help...pics....diagrams...manuals etc....email is [email protected]!:usa:


----------

